# EGD with Balloon Dilation of anastamosis



## bethh05 (Nov 28, 2011)

The phyisician performs an EGD with biopsy and the patient also had a history of vertical banded gastroplasty with a stricture at the anastamosis, in which he also dilated. Does anyone know if 43245 would be appropriate or 43999 for the dilation?  Thanks!!


----------



## coachlang3 (Nov 29, 2011)

Was the stricture actually at the pylorus?  If so, yes the 43245 would be appropriate and then a 43239.


----------



## bethh05 (Nov 29, 2011)

He stated that evidence of a Silastic band was not seen and appeared tight. A TTS dilator was passed throught the scope. Dilation with an 18-19-20mm x 180 cm CRE balloon dilator was successfully performed of the anastamosis.

I done some research and 43245 would _not_ be appropriate, the vertical banded gastroplasty is performed on the upper part of the stomach. I used the unlisted 43999.    Thanks!


----------

